# Quel NAS entre mac et pc ?



## gto55 (21 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais installer un disque dur réseaux entre 2 mac (OS X.5) et 3 pc (Vista).

Que me conseilleriez vous ?
Faut il un nas avec un hd en ntf et un en hfs ?
Quelles marque sont les plus fiables, avec possibilités de double sauvegarde (raid) ?

Le budget est de 700 euro maximum tout compris.

Merci :rose:


----------



## discolan (22 Septembre 2008)

gto55 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je voudrais installer un disque dur réseaux entre 2 mac (OS X.5) et 3 pc (Vista).
> 
> ...



http://www.lacie.com/FR/products/range.htm?id=10007
On avait le NAS Lacie LaCie 2big Network (possibilité RAID à 2 disques ) au boulot.
On en était content, la configuration était très simple, même si la protection aurait pu être un peu plus poussée (par adresse mac).


----------



## gto55 (23 Septembre 2008)

discolan a dit:


> http://www.lacie.com/FR/products/range.htm?id=10007
> On avait le NAS Lacie LaCie 2big Network (possibilité RAID à 2 disques ) au boulot.
> On en était content, la configuration était très simple, même si la protection aurait pu être un peu plus poussée (par adresse mac).



merci pour ta réponse, st ce qu'on peut brancher plusieurs machines dessus avec des OS différents ?
Si oui peux tu m'expliquer comment ?

N'y a t il pas de problêmes de lecture et d'écriture ?
Les mac étant formatés en hfs et les pc en ntfs.

Merci encore


----------



## discolan (25 Septembre 2008)

Oui, on peut connecter plusieurs machines dessus et avec windows et mac os. Par contre, peu être pas en même temps (pas 100% sûr). Il supporte les protocoles réseau suivants : SMB (Windows/Linux); AFP (Mac); FTP; HTTP; Apple Bonjour

Le NAS se formate tout seul, il y a une option dans le panneau d'administration du NAS. Mais je ne mettais pas poser la question effectivement. Je ne pourrais pas répondre sans dire de connerie.

Sous Mac, tu te connectes via le réseau partagé dans le finder (ou via un soft fourni). Tu cliques sur le nom que tu as donné à ton NAS et il te demandera un login et mot de passe. Tout simplement.
Pour PC, regarde le manuel à partir des pages 45.

Par contre, tu ne pourras pas travailler directement sur les fichiers stockés sur le NAS. Tu ne peux pas travailler et modifier sur un fichier texte stocké sur le NAS, il faut rappatrier le fichier sur ton mac ou pc, travailler dessus et le remettre en stockage sur le NAS.

La configuration du NAS se fait simplement par une sorte de page web.

Un truc : il y a deux prises usb pour ajouter 2 disques supplémentaires.


Le manuel en français : http://www.lacie.com/download/manual/2bigNetwork_fr.pdf


----------



## discolan (25 Septembre 2008)

Je viens de comprendre que ta question était plus sur le fait de brancher physiquement plusieurs machines sur le NAS.

Sur ce NAS, il n'y a qu'une prise éthernet pour la mise en réseau. Donc si tu as plusieurs machines, il faut passer par le swtich effectivement, celui qui te permet de relier les 2 macs et les 3 PCs.

Au cas ou, TimeMachine ne fonctionne pas avec les disques réseau.

Sinon, tu as aussi la Time Capsule d'Apple comme alternative, mais je ne connais pas bien ce produit.


----------



## maousse (27 Septembre 2008)

gto55 a dit:


> N'y a t il pas de problêmes de lecture et d'écriture ?
> Les mac étant formatés en hfs et les pc en ntfs.



Juste pour préciser ce point, puisque cela à l'air de t'inquiéter.
*Peu importe le système de fichiers utilisé par le NAS.*
Un NAS est une unité complètement autonome, qui lit/écrit son disque de la manière dont elle le souhaite, et y donne accès par un protocole réseau, comme bien expliqué par discolan.


----------



## nemrod (28 Mai 2009)

discolan a dit:


> Par contre, tu ne pourras pas travailler directement sur les fichiers stockés sur le NAS. Tu ne peux pas travailler et modifier sur un fichier texte stocké sur le NAS, il faut rappatrier le fichier sur ton mac ou pc, travailler dessus et le remettre en stockage sur le NAS.http://www.lacie.com/download/manual/2bigNetwork_fr.pdf



Salut,

Je ne suis pas certain de comprendre ce que tu dis, tu ne peux pas modifier un fichier stocké sur un NAS, ou celui là, comme si c'était un simple DD E relié en FW ?

Merci de ta réponse.


----------



## nemrod (9 Juin 2009)

Quel succès


----------



## discolan (9 Juin 2009)

Je n'ai plus le NAS sous la main pour refaire le test.
Mais si je me souviens bien, avec ce nas en particulier :
Si tu stockes un fichier texte sur le nas, tu ne peux pas ouvrir le fichier texte à partir de ton traitement de texte et le modifier directement.
Il faut télécharger le fichier sur le mac, travailler dessus et enregistrer, avant de le remettre sur le nas.

Désolé je n'avais pas vu passer ta question.


----------



## Dramis (9 Juin 2009)

discolan a dit:


> Si tu stockes un fichier texte sur le nas, tu ne peux pas ouvrir le fichier texte à partir de ton traitement de texte et le modifier directement.



Non, tu peux travailler un fichier direct sur le nas, mais pour les gros fichier comme du montage vidéo, le réseaux est trop lent.


----------



## Museforever (9 Juin 2009)

Les Synology ne sont pas chers et sont très facilement accessibles sous Windows comme sous Mac.


----------



## Zolubu (9 Juin 2009)

un NAS est un DD reseau. Donc comme tout disque dur tu peux travailler dessus sans problème. Seul contrainte le reseau. Mais si tu utilises un reseau gigabyte, et que tu utilises un NAS style 209+ de chez syno, tu auras des débits supérieur à de l'USB2 (environ 50Mo/s)!!!

Comme c'est un disque reseau, on se moque du sytème de fichier que le NAS utilise (NTFS, FAT,...). En générale le NAS utilise un système linux, et est sous EXT3.

Les syno sont géniales. Très simple, avec une interface très agréable et efficace. Et la nouvelle màj en septembre, sera compatible Time machine, lecture/ecriture sur NTFS, et bien d'autres...


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h27 ----------




discolan a dit:


> Par contre, tu ne pourras pas travailler directement sur les fichiers stockés sur le NAS. Tu ne peux pas travailler et modifier sur un fichier texte stocké sur le NAS, il faut rappatrier le fichier sur ton mac ou pc, travailler dessus et le remettre en stockage sur le NAS.
> 
> f[/url]



N'importe quoi :mouais:

Désolé de dire ca, mais j'hallucine un peu quand je vois certaines réponses.
J'ai moi même un NAS de chez syno.
A mon avis, en prenant du recule, les synology sont les plus simples d'utilisation et offre le plus de fonctionnalité. Fais une recherche sur google, lis les differents test, et tu verras.

Tu as un budget de 700&#8364;, c'est beaucoup, et tu n'as pas l'air (sans aucunement vouloir de froissé, j'essai de rester objectif) de connaitre bcp le monde des NAS.

Il faut donc pour aider de te répondre que tu nous dises tes besoins.

Je ne peux que fortement te rediriger vers ce forum.
Il s'agit du forum de synology, réputé pour etre très actif. Tu seras bien accueille... et on te proposera des solutions pertinentes en fonction de tes besoins. 

un petit edit: les NAS syno permettent entre autre: t*éléchargement autonome (emule, FTP, Http, Torrent,...)*, sauvegarde auto, transformer ton imprimante en *imprimante reseau*, tu peux heberger ton site sur le syno avec prise en charge mysql, syno accessible depuis interne, tu peux grace à photostation mettre tes photos/viédo en ligne. Tu es au boulot, et tu as oublié un fichier chez toi, pas de problème tu accèdes à ton syno et son contenu depuis internet; disque dur réseau accessible bien évidemment avec n'importe quel ordi (PC, ou MAC) avec une prise en charge des differents protocoles reseau utilisé par le PC ou les MAC (le syno est reconnu comme serveur mac, par un mac), avec la maj en septembre prise en charge de time machine, y'a meme un module de surveillance, tu branches un camera ip, avec la reconnaissance de mouvement ca t'envoies un mail/sms au choix, tu peux voir via la camera ip se qu'il se passe chez toi quand tu es en vacances... et j'ai oublie encore beaucoup, c'est bcp plus qu'un simple espace de stockage reseau! Fait un petit tour sur le site syno. Petit plus, recherche sur google les test sur le DS209+


----------



## discolan (10 Juin 2009)

Zolubu a dit:


> N'importe quoi :mouais:
> 
> Désolé de dire ca, mais j'hallucine un peu quand je vois certaines réponses.


Ok cela me paraissait bizarre aussi, donc l'administrateur n'y savait pas y faire :rateau:


----------



## olaf1966 (10 Juin 2009)

Une autre possibilité:

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/13855/boitier-synology-disk-station-ds409.html

Ce NAS n'est pas équipé en HDD, ce qui permet de monter ceux de ton choix. Prends garde de vérifier la compatibilité des HDD avec le NAS. L'installation est évolutive, tu peux commencer avec 2 disques (en RAID 0 ou 1) et passer plus tard en 4 disques (mais ils doivent être identiques). L'intérêt de posséder 4 disques est de pouvoir fonctionner en RAID 5 ou 6 (sécurité des données en cas de crash d'un HDD en ne perdant qu' 1/4 de la capacité totale pour 1/2 en RAID 1). 
Je possède un Syno 407 dont je suis très content. L'interface est très bien faite, il n'est pas nécessaire d'être un pro pour le gérer. D'autre part, le forum Syno est génial pour rechercher les infos si tu rencontres des difficultés.


----------

